# How-To capture swirls, scratches, etchings and other surface defects with your camera



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How-To capture swirls, scratches, etchings and other surface defects with your camera*



> *Due credit where credit is due*
> This article was originally written by me, (Mike Phillips), and posted to MeguiarsOnline on *May 28th, 2006* and it can be found here,
> 
> *How-To capture swirls, scratches, etchings and other surface defects with your camera*
> ...


A few tips and techniques for helping your camera to focus on the surface so you can capture the defects in the paint you're hoping to remove.

*Finger Pointing Focus Technique*
Besides figuring out the right camera setting for your specific camera, another quick, simple way to help your camera focus on a defect you're trying to capture with a picture is to simply place your *index finger* close to the defect on or hovering over the finish then carefully captures a few pictures and in most cases you'll get a couple you can use on the Internet. This works for Swirls, Scratches, Etchings, Water Spots both Type I and Type II, Stains, Oxidation, etc. Basically anything on the surface. The reason you need to give the camera something to focus on is because often times when taking shots of a large, uniform, flat surface, once any focus points are zoomed out of the picture your camera has nothing to sense and focus on.

*Detailing Clay*
You can also use a little piece of detailing clay because in most cases you have some detailing clay around. If the paint is clean and it should when trying to capture pictures of surface defects, then when you're done taking your pictures you should be okay to put the little piece of clay back into the large piece you took it from or just through it away. A small piece will work fine. (See picture below).

*Coin*
A coin can also be used if the surface is flat and horizontal like the hood. Place the coin carefully onto the paint so as not to instill a scratch. If you already have a flawless, swirl-free finish then maybe stick with the finger or clay technique. If you're getting ready to buff the car out then as long as you're careful you'll be okay; remember you're going to be buffing out the paint and likely the defect you're trying to capture with a picture.

*Photos courtesy of MeguiarsOnline.com*

*Cobweb Swirls or Cobweb-Effect*









*Cobweb Swirls or Cobweb-Effect*









*Cobweb Swirls or Cobweb-Effect*









*Detailing Clay*
Another way to help your camera focus on a surface defect is to place something on the surface of the paint, for example in the below picture we placed a small piece of detailing clay on the paint, then let the camera auto focus and wa-la, perfectly captured swirls, scratches and a bird dropping etching in the paint.










*Random, Isolated Deeper Scratch*









*An Isolated Bird Dropping Etching*









The finger technique used to capture tiny pinhole pits in a glass windshield

*Tiny tiny tiny pinhole pits in the glass*


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Great post thanks


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Mike!


----------

